# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Abdi İpekçi Kimdir?

## ceyda

Apti_ipekci[1].jpg
1929 senesinde İstanbulda doğdu. İlköğrenimini gördükten sonra Galatasaray Lisesini bitirdi. Sonra bir müddet Hukuk Fakültesine devam etti. Yeni Sabah, Yeni İstanbul ve İstanbul Ekspres gibi çeşitli gazetelerde spor muhabiri, sayfa sekreteri ve yazı işleri müdürü olarak çalıştı. Ali Naci Karacan'ın çıkardığı Milliyet Gazetesinin yazı işleri müdürlüğünü yaptı.

Bir müddet sonra da genel yayın müdürü oldu. 1961 senesinden 1 Şubat 1979 tarihine kadar aynı gazetenin başyazarlığını da yürüten Abdi İpekçi, Türkiye Gazeteciler Sendikesi, Türkiye Basın Enstitüsü Başkanlığı, İstanbul Gazeteciler Cemiyeti ve Uluslararası Basın Enstitüsünün ikinci başkanlığı, Basın Şeref Divanı genel sekreterliği gibi vazifelerde bulundu. 1 Şubat 1979 gecesi İstanbuldaki evinin yakınlarında kimliği meçhul kişi ya da kişiler tarafından öldürüldü.

----------

